# mounting things on lath and plaster walls



## wilderstyle (Oct 28, 2008)

I need some advice regarding mounting options for curtain hardware on lath and plaster walls. I want to mount the drapery hardware above the beautiful wood mouldings, but the wall is lath and plaster. Any tricks? Favorite wall anchors for this application?


----------



## YesMaam27577 (Jan 16, 2010)

Drill through the plaster and into the lathe with a drill bit that is smaller than the screws that will hold the rods. Drive the screws onto the lathe. 

Note that there will be some small damage to the plaster, but it will be easily hidden by the curtaon rods and curtains.


----------



## wilderstyle (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks YesMaam. I thought I would need to drill through the plaster to the wood of the Lath. So the smaller hole is the trick. I really want the beautiful moulding to show when the curtains are pulled back and I don't want to screw into that beautiful wood. Guess I have to do it now that I know how, no more putting it off.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

YesMaam27577 said:


> Drill through the plaster and into the lathe with a drill bit that is smaller than the screws that will hold the rods. Drive the screws onto the lathe.
> 
> Note that there will be some small damage to the plaster, but it will be easily hidden by the curtaon rods and curtains.


:thumbup:Wish there were a different way to say it. 

I think you will find an investment in a couple of nice, quality masonry bits will do less damage to the plaster. You will still need steel twist ones beyond that. 

Do get good carbide or diamond tipped masonry bits. They will last as long as you do for household needs. I doubt your local box store will have good ones.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

In my walls, I usually hit the edge of the lath, losing any holding ability. Then the plaster breaks at that key..... Now I use toggle bolts to get behind the plaster and lath, haven't had any problems. I white caulk the over-sized hole for the toggle that is hidden behind the fixture. 

Be safe, Gary


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

GBR in WA said:


> In my walls, I usually hit the edge of the lath, losing any holding ability. Then the plaster breaks at that key..... Now I use toggle bolts to get behind the plaster and lath, haven't had any problems. I white caulk the over-sized hole for the toggle that is hidden behind the fixture.
> 
> Be safe, Gary


 
Gary, well said.

I'm glad I am not the only one that is subject to Murphy number 1 Law
" If something can go wrong it will".


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Big Bob said:


> Gary, well said.
> 
> I'm glad I am not the only one that is subject to Murphy number 1 Law
> " If something can go wrong it will".


And especially with old lathe and plaster walls. However, the original poster is trying to mount drapery hardware. She or he is near the antique window framing. 

There should be a header for the window that is probably reall and substantial? As I see too many time, at least one half of a butterfly will hit the edge of the old framing and wll not engage? 

I think I would encourage the poster to find the nearest real stud or piece of framing. You no do want to be hanging heavy draperies off butterfly bolts secured in place with midair 1/4" lath?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If you're going over the window, you should hit the header. It will have the holding power you will need. If by some reason you don't hit the header, insert a plastic molly and screw into that.
Ron


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ron6519 said:


> If you're going over the window, you should hit the header. It will have the holding power you will need. If by some reason you don't hit the header, insert a plastic molly and screw into that.
> Ron


No offense Ron but that Molly would be held by what? The antique 1/4 or 1/2 lathe? An inch of plaster holding up how many pounds of drapery with a plastic, 1 INCH SCREW ANCHOR.

You cannot be serious.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

sdsester said:


> No offense Ron but that Molly would be held by what? The antique 1/4 or 1/2 lathe? An inch of plaster holding up how many pounds of drapery with a plastic, 1 INCH SCREW ANCHOR.
> 
> You cannot be serious.


 You would use a #12 or #14 with the appropriate screw length. This method, along with intermediate supports along the length of the rod will support a decent amount of weight. This suggestion would be based on the weight of the item you're hanging.
You would need to take a common sense approach to the task.
Ron


----------



## Pontiacgirl (Jan 14, 2010)

I have found that putting tape on the wall and drilling through that can reduce plaster chipping. There are curtain rods that can be mounted from the ceiling if finding a wall stud is a problem. I usually test finding studs by drilling a tiny hole at baseboard level - it is easier to patch and less noticable than doing high up on the wall.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

I'd think it would have to be new moulding or never had curtains on that window before, usually numerous holes from the years of different style brackets. Just did a mounting over the casing here at home a while back. Either I hit the header or as Ron said,, I used a plastic anchor, they will hold a lot of weight. It makes a difference on the style of curtains, if closed with a drawstring, less chance of coming down, if pulled out and over, more chance of coming down. And to be on the safe side,, always wear a hardhat when closing curtains.


----------

